# Sigma Corporation Announces New 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM Contemporary



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

```
<p><strong>RONKONKOMA, N.Y — September 12, 2014</strong> – Sigma Corporation of America, a leading researcher, developer, manufacturer and service provider of some of the world’s most impressive lines of lenses, cameras and flashes, is adding a new lens to its Global Vision Contemporary category with today’s announcement of the 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM. The lens will become available in October for the street price of $579.</p>
<p>Designed exclusively for APS-C camera sensors, the new 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM features a 16.6x high-ratio zoom lens which equates to a 27-450mm zoom range. It incorporates four “F” Low Dispersion (FLD) glass elements, which have performance equal to flourite, in addition to one Special Low Dispersion (SLD) glass element. This enables the lens to minimize the chromatic aberration, especially toward the telephoto-end, and provide clear image quality with high color fidelity. Also, this lens comes with a newly developed optical stabilization (OS) system, ensuring better compensation.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1082147-REG/sigma_18_300mm_f_3_5_6_3_dc_macro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">Preoder the Sigma 18-300 f/3.5-6.3 DC Macro HSM Contemporary at B&H Photo</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“We expect the 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM to be yet another standout in our Global Vision lineup, and a perfect option for anyone looking to carry minimal equipment and still be able to capture breathtaking images” said Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “It will be a compact and affordable, high-performance, all-in-one lens that offers wide-angle to telephoto versatility and the very unique macro-zoom capability for close-ups. It’s perfect for all photographic needs – especially for those purchasing this product as their first time interchangeable lens.”</p>
<p>The lens offers a minimum focusing distance of 15 inches, with a maximum magnification ratio of 1:3. To enhance the macro capabilities of the lens, Sigma Corporation has also designed a dedicated close-up AML72-01 lens that pairs with the 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 to offer a maximum magnification ratio 1:2 and changeable angles of view. Even when this close-up lens is attached, the image taken at maximum magnification ratio, at 300mm, infinity, shows very little difference in modulation transfer function (MTF). This close-up lens will be sold separately for $55 and will also be available in October.</p>
<p>The 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM incorporates a bigger and newly developed Hyper Sonic Motor (HSM) that ensures high speed and quiet AF. Additionally the Super Multi-Layer Coating reduces flare and ghosting, to provide the user with sharp and high contrast images.</p>
<p>The lens will be available in Sigma, Nikon, Canon, Pentax and Sony mounts; Pentax and Sony mounts will not offer OS.</p>
<p>The 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM is compatible with Sigma’s USB dock, allowing photographers to update the lens’ firmware and change focus parameters using Sigma’s Optimization Pro software. It is also compatible with Sigma’s Mount Conversion Service. Sigma remains one of the very few manufacturers whose products are solely made in Japan. Moreover, all products, including the 18-300mm F/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM was designed to surpass the required quality inspection of every Global Vision lens with Sigma’s own modulation transfer function (MTF) “A1” measuring system to create a new optical standard to align with the high-spec cameras on today’s market.</p>
<p>The company will be exhibiting at the 2014 Photokina in Cologne, Germany, later this month. The latest lenses from the Global Vision lineup will be on display at the event and attendees are invited to stop by booth #B20/C29 in Hall 4.2. For information about Sigma, go to www.sigmaphoto.com or follow the company on Twitter, Instagram and Facebook.</p>
```


----------

